# Here's one "what was the best game of all time" - have fun



## Beo (Dec 18, 2006)

me.i'm torn but if i had to say anything, ........  nostalgia - FF7


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 18, 2006)

...nostalgia has to be older than FF7, n00b. (you're even older than me!)

FF6 is where it's at.


----------



## shy (Dec 18, 2006)

ultima 7 :] anytime i hear my brother talk about morrowind i just think of U7.


----------



## Os (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree with Hanazawa.  There is no game in the world better than FFVI.  You rock, Hanazawa.  Now I need to listen to the opera piece.  You wouldn't happen to have that as an mp3, would you?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 18, 2006)

Total Annihilation 

It's awesomeness is indescribable. I don't think I can sum it up.


----------



## Frost Wolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmm... I don't think I could pick one game to rule them all.  Maybe by type. Racing, Action, fighting, etc...

But if I had to pick, it would be one of the the following:

Armored Core, Lost Kingdoms , Or The Elder Scrolls.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd have to go for FF7, but only because I haven't played 6 yet.

EVERYONE says that 6 is better, but unless you all know of a good emulator or wanna mail me a copy...

Yeah. That or Starfox64, I'm just too big of a fan.


----------



## psion (Dec 18, 2006)

The original Doom release in the early 90's, there are still times when those pixilated messes can scare me silly.


----------



## Os (Dec 18, 2006)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> I'd have to go for FF7, but only because I haven't played 6 yet.
> 
> EVERYONE says that 6 is better, but unless you all know of a good emulator or wanna mail me a copy...
> 
> Yeah. That or Starfox64, I'm just too big of a fan.



good news, crabby!  The port for GBA of FFVI is due to be released soon.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.zsnes.com/ + http://www.dgemu.com/ = have fun, kids (FF6 will be listed as 3 most of the time)


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 18, 2006)

Any of the last-gen GTA games. For me they cannot be beat!


----------



## TehSean (Dec 18, 2006)

The greatest game of all time is Life.


WOAH THAT WAS A PROFOUND ANSWER.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 18, 2006)

Half-Life 2 is the best game I have ever played.

I rarely play console games, so, yeah. I do also have love for Super Smash Bros., Melee.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 18, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Half-Life 2 is the best game I have ever played.
> 
> I rarely play console games, so, yeah. I do also have love for Super Smash Bros., Melee.



Ah yes HL2 i would have included that one too but i forgot, dammit!


----------



## goat (Dec 18, 2006)

1997-2002 Ultima Online.


other than that, FF6 or Baldurs Gate


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm gonna give in to my inner fanboy and say Halo.

Now, this thread looks like it may gain train-wreck potential, so if you'll excuse me, this is my stop.


----------



## goat (Dec 19, 2006)

after saying halo yea its a trainwreck lmfao


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 19, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> after saying halo yea its a trainwreck lmfao




So far so good....but i must just express my opinion that Halo is one of the most overhyped FPS games of all time.


----------



## sasaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Half-Life 2 for single player, F.E.A.R. for Multiplayer.


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for Gamecube.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah, yes, I loved Halo when it came out for PC. I can't believe I forgot about it.

Halo 2 is my ultimate choice for multiplayer. Our floor has at least 2 LAN parties monthly.


----------



## yak (Dec 20, 2006)

PC Games
First ever: fly.com and tim.exe. It was ran on an ancient machine the name of which i cannot even remember
TRS: StarCraft
TBS: Heroes of Might and Magic 3
FPS: Quake2, Blood (does anyone remember /that/ game?)
Quest: Might and Magic 6 or 7, Allods.
Something involving cars: Vangers, GTA1 (yeah, the first GTA ever)


----------



## SFox (Dec 21, 2006)

My top 3: 

1. Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2 is just plain gaming bliss. Few games enrapture me as much as this masterpiece of near perfection did. And this is coming from a RPG fanatic...

2. Tie between Ultima VII and Baldur's Gate II
Two of the most epic RPGs ever, U7 I like for the high quality writing and dialogue and BG2 for the mind boggling amount of stuff you can do with the game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 21, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Blood (does anyone remember /that/ game?)


_I live again!_ (I think he says that)
That Flare gun was f****' awesome. So was playing soccer with zombie heads.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 21, 2006)

Fur Fighters or Timesplitters or Dead rising


----------



## TerranceJones (Dec 28, 2006)

LoZ: LttP. The sound of the master sword being un-stone-ified still sends shivers down my spine. That, and Death Mountain's theme in the dark word is the awesome.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 28, 2006)

Japan FFVI was US FFIII right? If it was it was OK but doesn't beat FFVII. Esspecially the final battle music Sephiroth. I like the Elder Scrolls series too through. I'm still waiting to get Oblivion though.


----------



## Surgat (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hard to decide.*

Legend of Zelda: a Link to the Past, System Shock 2, Starcraft, or Oblivion: Elder Scrolls IV. 

I haven't played any of the Final Fantasy Series.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 29, 2006)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I like the Elder Scrolls series too through. I'm still waiting to get Oblivion though.


I hope you're getting it on the PC.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Dec 29, 2006)

Homeworld. It's like if you retold the entire history of Israel... *[size=xx-large]IN SPACE.[/size]*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 29, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, I play most games on the PC.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 29, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Total Annihilation
> 
> It's awesomeness is indescribable. I don't think I can sum it up.



Total Annihilation was totally badass! customize your units, make a Behemoth or Krogoth or some little tiny droid you made that was indestructable? hell a power plant that cost 1E 1M took 1s to build and provided 1,000,000 energy was badass enough!!

Homeworld was good too...
Half Life2
Diablo2


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 30, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> Total Annihilation was totally badass! customize your units, make a Behemoth or Krogoth or some little tiny droid you made that was indestructable? hell a power plant that cost 1E 1M took 1s to build and provided 1,000,000 energy was badass enough!!



Though I never did that myself, the game still kicks ass. Even now 10 years later almost. Starcraft step aside.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 30, 2006)

Me says Tekken! XD


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 31, 2006)

starcraft and TA came out about the same time. TA was funner but didn't have as good of online multiplay that starcraft provided


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

*Final Fantasy VII* is by far one of the most disgustingly overrated games in history.  The only thing truly "revolutionary" about it was the pretty pre-rendered graphics and unnecessarily long summon animations.  Being into the series since the first game, I really wanted to like this one as much as the other guy.  But the laughably bad dialogue to the hideous lego-people character models, I can only say that part *VII* was a typical average RPG at best.  Part *XII* is honestly the first game in the series where Square finally evolved the gameplay to the point to where it actually feels fresh.

But enough of my ranting.  Each to their own opinion.   "Best game ever" to me?  I'd still have to say *Chrono Trigger* with *Xenogears* behind it by a thread.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> *Final Fantasy VII* is by far one of the most disgustingly overrated games in history.Â Â The only thing truly "revolutionary" about it was the pretty pre-rendered graphics and unnecessarily long summon animations.Â Â Being into the series since the first game, I really wanted to like this one as much as the other guy.Â Â But the laughably bad dialogue to the hideous lego-people character models, I can only say that part *VII* was a typical average RPG at best.Â Â Part *XII* is honestly the first game in the series where Square finally evolved the gameplay to the point to where it actually feels fresh.
> 
> But enough of my ranting.Â Â Each to their own opinion. Â Â "Best game ever" to me?Â Â I'd still have to say *Chrono Trigger* with *Xenogears* behind it by a thread.



Chrono Trigger or Xenogears over FF???? :/

I think to FFI and everything you could do and be. Then FFII big improvement. US FFIII MAJOR improvement. Then FFIV.. was OK. Then VII, there was just no comparison. The sheer volume of things to do, places to go, items to collect, eggs to find. Who cares about graphics, even though the graphics were awesome for the time! The story, the good characters, the bad characters, everything about VII was awesome if you are into true RPGs. VIII just didn't compare. While X was awesome too, it just wasn't as huge of an advancement as VII was in it's day. I haven't played XII yet but I've heard quite a few people say it sucks because they don't like the battle system.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 31, 2006)

I can understand why someone would rate Chrono Trigger over the Final Fantasy series.

As for FFXII, it's a decent game, but it's not really "Final Fantasy", if that makes sense. It's got the elements like Moogles and a Cid, but the only thing "revolutionary" about the battle system is that it's not turn-based, nor are the encounters random. It's ultimately a matter of preference.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger or Xenogears over FF???? :/
> 
> I think to FFI and everything you could do and be. Then FFII big improvement. US FFIII MAJOR improvement. Then FFIV.. was OK. Then VII, there was just no comparison. The sheer volume of things to do, places to go, items to collect, eggs to find. Who cares about graphics, even though the graphics were awesome for the time! The story, the good characters, the bad characters, everything about VII was awesome if you are into true RPGs. VIII just didn't compare. While X was awesome too, it just wasn't as huge of an advancement as VII was in it's day. I haven't played XII yet but I've heard quite a few people say it sucks because they don't like the battle system.[/b]



Ahhh, debate of opinions.  ^^;  Thanks for not resorting to childish name-calling, like alot of other gamers tend to resort to when some random person slams their favorite game.

I rate those two above FF in general due to the sheer amount of replayabilty I got out of them.  *Chrono Trigger* is probably the most replayed RPG I've ever owned, earning all the special endings myself, and even had fun maxing out all their stats.  *Xenogears* just had the overall best story, IMO, and adored every minute of its novel-like length.

I'll agree with you that each FF sequel, for the most part, managed to improve on the one before it, but *IV* to most of us was a phenomenal jaw-dropper, due to the fact that US gamers only had the first game before it back in 1991.  *VI*, to me, was the absolute pinnacle of the series, for each and every character had their own ability that only they could use, an easy-to-use Esper system that allowed the party to learn abilities at a reasonable pace, and a story that wasn't overly-convulted with pessimisstic crybaby protagonists.  Not only that, as nifty-looking as Sephiroth was, no villain has ever topped Kefka.  Why?  Out of all the bad guys, he's the one that actually succeeded in completely destroying the world.

To me, aside from the Chocobo breeding sidequests, *VII* didn't really evolve anything that wasn't on a visual/audible level.  The Materia system wasn't that much different than equipping Espers, and they also replaced the equipping of boots, gloves and other accessories.  The battle parties were reduced to only 3 (I consider that to be a downgrade) and the ATB hadn't changed a single bit.  The limit breaks were just a more controlled version of the random criticals in *VI*.  The exploration was about the same, off and on the world map.  The Weapons?  No different than the eight Dragons in *VI*.  Summon animations drove me up the walls.  While a few were in fact awesome as hell to watch, I can only enjoy the same 45 second clip so many times before I start snoring.  Sephihroth's Supernova spell was the icing on the cake with that.  ~_~  I did not like Cloud's pessimistic "who cares?" attitude, and I was more angry than sad over the death of Aerith, for she (to me) was the game's most interesting character.  I won't nitpick on the plotholes, for that's a whole other argument.  I replayed it again last August, and I honestly feel the same way as I did when I bought it almost ten years ago.  Too average and typical of an RPG for a next-gen system back then.  It looked pretty and played fine, but I didn't feel it had the "OMGWTF?!" execution everyone claimed it did. Just my viewpoint on it.  ^^;

*VIII* is probably the PS1's best-looking entry, but you're right that it didn't do anything for the series.  After a gripping first disc, the rest of the game felt like time standing still.  *X* was undeniably fun, and it had good ideas for making the battle system more interesting, but its narrow linearity and lack of difficulty is what killed it off.

Ignore what people say about *XII* and just try it out for yourself.  The new battle system is seriously what the saga needed, for there's no longer a break between travelling and battles.  The people who say it sucks are the ones who don't appreciate change, and prefer the old method of tapping a single button through repetitive random encounters.  Leveling is much smoother in *XII*, and the gambit system offers a strategic challenge, for you need to be on your toes at all times.  It actually FEELS like a new game.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 31, 2006)

oh, and PS:

BALTHIER IS THE HOTNESS AND HE AND FRAN NEED TO GET IT ON :*


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I can understand why someone would rate Chrono Trigger over the Final Fantasy series.
> 
> As for FFXII, it's a decent game, but it's not really "Final Fantasy", if that makes sense. It's got the elements like Moogles and a Cid, but the only thing "revolutionary" about the battle system is that it's not turn-based, nor are the encounters random. It's ultimately a matter of preference.



Well, I fully understand why some may hate it, for I have friends who vocally voice their opinion of it on a weekly basis, heh.  However, on a more personal level, I feel *XII* is the ballsiest entry in the entire series, and it actually delivered past my expectations.  I was expecting to hate it, only to be hopelessly addicted to the new battle system almost from the get-go.  I love the license board alot more than the Sphere Grid,  while the story has a much more serious tone to it, and not the typical by-the-books, end-of-the-world, supernatural overtones the other ten games had.

Then again, isn't each sequel supposed to be different anyway?    I read *XIII* is going back to the original ATB style, so we'll see.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I love about the entire series is the fact that each one has a completely different play style. But at the same time, certain elements remain like chocobos and behemoth.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I like a good debate. I don't name call. I found plenty to do in VII collecting all of the ultimate weapons and materia, battling the weapons, etc.... Although I can see what you are saying about multiple endings. I can't force myself to replay things anymore though. I'm having trouble forcing myself to replay quests and missions in Guild Wars to get the masters reward or for other characters. So I'd have trouble trying to get different endings.


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to come out and say it. Final Fantasy Seven is grossly overrated. Eight was a lot better.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 31, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I'm going to come out and say it. Final Fantasy Seven is grossly overrated. Eight was a lot better.



Back ye Demon! Back to the firey depths!


j/k best part of VIII was the ending credits movies. They looked realistic.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I'm going to come out and say it. Final Fantasy Seven is grossly overrated. Eight was a lot better.



*VIII* to me is the best looking out of all the PS1 entries.  The first disc, and the final dungeon definitely managed to blow me away with some riveting moments.  And the ending was definitely far more satisfying than *VII*'s.  Not to mention that maddeningly addictive Triad card game.  However, discs 2 and 3 had me borderline comatose....  :/  I felt the game had good ideas, but were wasted on such drab and boring dialogue, I honestly felt I was being forced to chug through it in areas.  Also, while the junction system was a neat idea, I felt it was too easy to exploit.  I had Squall at 9999 HP before he was even level 24.  Made things a tad too simple, IMO.

Apparently, the whole "time displaced" realm was supposed to open the game up to a "World of Ruin" style segment, similar to part *VI*, but the whole thing got scrapped due to deadlines.  A shame, too....  Visually, the game is absolutely gorgeous, and I desperately wanted the gameplay to be just as amazing.


----------



## Kiniel (Jan 2, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I'm going to come out and say it. Final Fantasy Seven is grossly overrated. Eight was a lot better.



I liked IX better than both of them, so go figure.Â Â VIII's non-standard magic and leveling systems really screwed it up for me, even though it has the best music and arguably the best plot.

Anyway, as to the main topic of this thread...
I've never had any luck deciding on my all-time favorite game or the technically "best" game.Â Â What I will say is that the first words out of my mouth after beating the new Zelda were "That was the best game I've ever played," but it could have been nostalgia talking.Â Â I guess we'll have to wait and see.

I've also described Half-Life 2 as "the best non-RPG I've ever played" (I know, Zelda's not an RPG, but it's simpler to say that way...) many times.


----------



## starfyre (Jan 3, 2007)

FF7 was so bloody overrated. It was great, sure. Not the best. Guess that's where personal opinion comes in. D: ohnoes
I did like FFIX as well, Kiniel, better than the other two.
As far as best game of all time though,
*
Shadow of the Colossus.*

That's it. I replay that more than anything. The music, visual style, scale, control, animation, plot/setting. I don't know where to begin. I recommend playing it if you haven't.


----------



## SFox (Jan 4, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I'm going to come out and say it. Final Fantasy Seven is grossly overrated. Eight was a lot better.



I agree, I love VIII. Among other things, I like the fact that it was the second game in the series to have a lengthy outer space segment (the first being FF4, but FF8 did space way better) and the second to have a bizarre plot (the first being FF5).


----------

